# ether-wake:socket:Address not supported by protocol [SOLVED]

## javeree

In the past, I have always used ether-wake (part of net-utils) to wake up remote PCs. Since a few days, thius doesn't work anymore. I tried re-emerging, but that didnt change anything.

Whenever i execute 

```
ether-wake -i eth0 00:0c:76:12:89:87
```

I get the message:

 *Quote:*   

> ether-wake: socket: Address family not supported by protocol

 

I think it might be a result of changing kernels two weeks back from 2.6.18 to 2.6.24-gentoo-r3, and only now seeing that this doesn't work anymore (I don't use this often).

However, it probably doesn't have to do with the network card driver, as the same problem happens when I  use another interface (which is a via_rhine instead of 3c59x driver)

Any suggestion what I could do to diagnose this problem further ?Last edited by javeree on Thu Apr 03, 2008 8:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sadako

If you still have the config of your old kernel, run a diff on it and the config of your current kernel to see what's changed.

----------

## gentoo_ram

I'm pretty sure you need the "Packet Socket" option enabled under the Networking options in order for ether-wake to work.

----------

## javeree

Yes,

It is funny how writing aquestion can sometimes help you in finding the solution. Yesterday evening I thought about searching my kernel for anyting containing 'socket', 'packet' and 'protocol', and I indeed found this option CONFIG_PACKET, and CONFIG_PACKET_MM which generate a module af_packet.ko.

After recompiling, ether-wake worked again. It now also makes sense. I understnd that this af_packet module gives user level software access to low-level networking, where packets are manipulated without reference to L3 protocols.

Thanks for replying.

----------

